# CPT code for "unroofing" a lesion



## dballard2004 (Aug 1, 2008)

A physician at one of my clinics did a minor procedure where they used a tip of a needle to open up and "unroof" a millia lesion on the patient's face.  They used no anesthesia.  The provider also reviwed her labs with her for a test consult visit.  

What CPT code would be used for the "unroofing" of the lesion?  Thanks.


----------



## dmaec (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd use 10040
_
 {that's my opinion/advice on the posted matter}_


----------



## dballard2004 (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for the help.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Melanie Daugherty (Aug 1, 2008)

I would use 10060 since a milia is the retention of a sebaceous cyst.  Hope this helps.


----------



## dballard2004 (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks so very much!


----------

